# Convertir onda cuadrada en pulsos



## Venelectron (Dic 7, 2017)

Saludos mis amigos, necesito exitar un modulo de encendido con pulsos, a partir de una onda cuadrada, el problema que tengo es que este dispositivo maneja una bobina de encendido de un motor y si le aplico la onda cuadrada, corro el riesgo de que el modulo quede conduciendo si quedara activado el pico positivo de la onda cuadrada, quemandose el mismo y quemando ademas la bobina de encendido, la idea es colocar un dispositivo que solo active el modulo con los pulsos positivos, si alguien tiene una idea lo agradezco. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 7, 2017)

Hola, tu descripción no alcanza, hacen falta datos de los dispositivos en juego. Un gráfico con acotaciones claras, ayudaría!!!
Que diferencia hay para tí, una onda cuadrada a pulsos? Estamos hablando de las mismas naranjas, de diferentes quintas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

¿ Díodo ? 








Sin diagrama no podemos seguir !


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 7, 2017)

http://www.efxkits.us/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/3.jpg
 tal vez esto te de una idea


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Díodo ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/8/2/4/6/adivina.jpg
> 
> ...



Dos diodos, uno rápido y otro zenner atacando un transistor npn con divisor de tensión a la salida es una alternativa similar a la empleada en los tacometros; La otra un Amp. Op. pero me juego por la primera...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 7, 2017)

un 555 y santo remedio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2017)

Hola a todos , debes enpleyar un circuito diferenciador "R y C" de modo a "sacar" solamente los pulsos de conmutación , despues con auxilio de un diodo seleciona solamente los pulsos posictivos.
Esplicando mejor : deves poner un capacitor en serie con lo camiño del sinal cuadrado , en seguida un resistor para la tierra  (diferenciador "R y C" ) y en seguida un diodo en paralelo con lo resistor donde su anodo es conectado a la tierra y catodo a la salida de circuito diferenciador "R y C".
Los valores de "R" y "C"  debem sener escojidos de modo obtener la duración deseada de los pulsos que fueran sacados de la onda cuadrada.
Un osciloscopio de double canal es lo ideal para hacer eso.(canal 1 conectado a lo generador de onda cuadrada y canal 2 conectado a la salida del circuito aca proposto).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Venelectron (Dic 20, 2017)

Gracias a todos por los aportes, me gusto el diente de sierra con el 741 aunque no lo aplique aqui, creo tiene variedad de aplicaciones, solucione este tema con un filtro pi, use un condensador electrolitico de 1 uf y dos resistencias de 2.4 k. usar un diodo como dice dosmetros quedaria en lo mismo ya que si el generador de onda cuadrada queda en valor alto el modulo quedaria conduciendo quemandose la bobina y el modulo, la cuestion es que el modulo que estoy usando es un una galletica chevrolet y este se activa con un pequeño pulso positivo en su entrada, si tengo la suerte de que siempre quede la onda cuadrada en estado bajo no tendria problema, pero eso no siempre ocurrira.



Gracias Daniel Lopez por su aporte, sigo probando y tomo su idea, es buena hare pruebas con el osciloscopio para estar seguro de su comportamiento.



Como dice TRILO-BYTE un 555 conectado como disparador schmit puede funcionar bien.., gracias


----------

